# Painter for Look frame?



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I have an old all white KG281 that I was thinking of having painted with the newer Look graphics....maybe along the lines of the 481 white/blue paint job. Anyone know of a source that has worked with Looks?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I did a google search and came up with some names. The only call back I recieved was from Joe Bell.....the MASTER of paint. I'll give a call tomorrow. I bet the price will be high due to the perfect work he does. I would like to get a few quotes to see what the range is. Any ideas guys?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I think you are going to have a stroke when you see the prices to paint a CF frame. I had a kestrel I wanted to repaint, and the cost was in the $500-$800 price just for a single color. The prep for a CF frame is extremely high is the reason. They cant just go in and bead blast a frame with CF. It requires hand prep and that cost money...big money. From the few places I contacted, forget about a nude carbon finish if it isnt already, as nobody is willing to take the time to get a perfect finish or can't garuntee the quality of the result.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Well, one thing I think I have going for me is the fact that I want a blue fade coat over the the white paint that is already there. The big thing is the newer stretched-out Look name that I want added to the frame that will be the costly addition.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

High Gear said:


> Well, one thing I think I have going for me is the fact that I want a blue fade coat over the the white paint that is already there. The big thing is the newer stretched-out Look name that I want added to the frame that will be the costly addition.


Heehee, I briefly had a 481 with the blue/white scheme and one of the things that attracted me to it was the old-school Look logo - think they look waaaay better than the new style. I even briefly considered having my 585 repainted with the classic white Look logos a la 2005 Credit Agricole team frames. Decided not to b/c of cost and the fact that it would void the warranty.


----------

